# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  The Blue Method

## Blueman18

Well I&#39;ve still got a few more days to perfect it but this is the jist of it

I&#39;d also like to say to those who doubted me, you guys know what you can do to yourselves


*The Blue Method*

To give a quick summary of this method, the whole idea is to enter the dream state while aware so you begin the dream lucid. This is a whole lot easier than trying to figure it out during the dream, and especially effective for those of you who do not do reality checks (like me). This also means that every time you enter the dream state you will have to encounter Sleep Paralysis http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnagogia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis For those of you who are afraid of SP this method is not a good idea.

This is pretty much a combination of techniques, but primarily based off the WILD or WBTB technique (I don&#39;t even know the difference). Now the following is optional, but it really helps increase the consistency of lucids in my opinion. See the best way to attain lucid dreams is during REM sleep, which is 5-6 hours after you sleep at night. So you&#39;ll need to either set an alarm every morning or train your body to wake up on it&#39;s own. Now I&#39;ve trained my body already (it&#39;s not hard) and it works every day. I go to sleep around 1:00am and my body naturally wakes up around 6:30-7:30am. In order to train your body&#39;s sleep rhythm this way you&#39;ll need to set your alarm for 5-6 hours after you sleep, every day for about a week. After that you won&#39;t need to set it anymore, your body will adjust on it&#39;s own. If you have to work that same day then I suggest going right back to sleep when you awake, that way you won&#39;t lose any sleep. Again if you don&#39;t want to train your body this way it&#39;s not imperative to the method, but you will have to set your alarm for 5-6 hours when you do this anyway.

*Step 1* - *Preparing Your Body*: The first step to this method is to wake up 5-6 hours after you sleep. If you&#39;re not used to doing this every day you might wake up extremely drowsy, forget that you&#39;re trying to remain lucid, and fall right back to sleep. If you go right back to sleep after you wake up your chances of remaining conscious are reduced dramatically. Once you wake up you&#39;ll need to stay awake for 10-15 minutes. Anything less than 10 minutes has proved not to be long enough to gain sufficient awareness. Make sure you DO NOT get out of bed. The body seems to wake up too much and it&#39;s harder to fall back to sleep. You can use this 10-15 minute time period to adjust yourself into a comfortable position. It actually works best if you find your most comfortable position and use it every time. Mine is on my left side with my right leg over my left leg (I actually find it hard to get to sleep on my back). You can also use this time to plan your dream out. It&#39;s not a good idea to plan your dream out when you&#39;re trying to get to sleep. The mind tends to focus too hard and it&#39;ll take longer to fall asleep.

*Step 2* - *Relaxation and Awareness*: Once the 10-15 minutes is up then it&#39;s time to go back to sleep. The most important thing to do in this step is to remain aware. If you lose awareness and drift off you will most likely lose consciousness before you start dreaming. The best thing about staying awake for only 10 minutes (instead of 30-60 like the traditional method), and waking up after 5 hours is that your body will be ready to fall back to sleep very quickly. The goal is to remain aware, but relaxed at the same time. I&#39;ve been trying all kinds of different techniques (and I&#39;m still testing some out). The best one that&#39;s worked so far is a modified version of counting breaths. 

The counting-awareness technique is listed below (if you have your own techinque for falling asleep then you can skip this part and go to Step 3)

First get into your most comfortable position. Then you need to completely relax all the muscles in your body. Imagine that your head is completely separate from your body, almost as if you&#39;re paralyzed from the neck down, and you couldn&#39;t even move your body if you tried. Now it&#39;s time for the breathing part. Make sure you breathe through your nose when you do this. Breathing through your mouth doesn&#39;t work nearly as well. Now count each breath on each *exhale*. If you count on each *inhale* your mouth tends to produce saliva for some reason and you&#39;ll be swallowing a lot. Make sure you do not change your breathing rhythm. Don&#39;t rush your breathing to keep rhythm with counting. The breathing part has priority and you should always wait for it to come first, then adjust your counting rhythm. It&#39;s very important to remain relaxed. Do not become anxious to do the technique exactly right. If you mess up a few times it&#39;s ok. It&#39;s more important that you remain relaxed. Count to 100 and then start over at 1. Now on each breath you need to bring mental awareness to one of your limbs. For example, 1 - right arm, 2 - right leg, 3 - left arm, 4 - left leg. It doesn&#39;t matter which order you do it in, but it needs to be the same order, don&#39;t just do it randomly (this will not produce any rhythm and your mind will have to think too much). The whole idea of this is to give your mind something to do while it&#39;s waiting. Counting breaths by itself can become boring after a while. You can match your breathing / counting with something else, but make sure it&#39;s in rhythm and it isn&#39;t random. Now if you do this right you&#39;ll feel SP start to begin within minutes, maybe even seconds.

*Step 3* - *Entering the Dream State*: Soon after you&#39;ve been relaxing you&#39;ll begin to feel symptoms of SP. The important thing to do here is not to panic or become excited because this might make you lose your focus and you very well could fall asleep without being aware. Becoming excited also runs the risk of losing SP and having to start over again. When you feel SP you need to just remain focused on your relaxation technique, which should involve some form of awareness that will keep you aware through SP. Make sure you don&#39;t start thinking of the dream prematurely because this also might cause you to lose SP. Now here&#39;s the tricky part. For those of you who enter dreams lucid you know that 99% of the time you wake up in the dream in your own bed. This happens to me every time. You might go through SP, start dreaming, and be in the dream still trying to fall asleep. This has happened to me a few times before. The best way to tell if you&#39;ve left SP and entered the dream is to try and get up. If you&#39;re not familiar with this, be aware that your dream will seem extremely life-like and you might end up in a dream thinking that you failed falling asleep. For me personally I know the difference when I&#39;m dreaming and when I&#39;m not, but for some of you it&#39;s a good idea to do a Reality Check at this point. Now that you&#39;ve successully entered a dream lucid you can go on and do whatever you want. But remember, entering dreams lucid results 99% of the time with you being in your bed at your house. So try to plan your dream activities around that area. I also have a list of suggestions on how to keep your dream from fading.

The dream-fading prevention techniques are listed below (if you have your own techniques then you can skip this part and go to Step 4)

The best technique to sustain the dream is to rub your hands together. Rub them together like Mr. Miyaghi from "The Karate Kid". If you haven&#39;t seen that movie, you need to rub them together very rapidly like you&#39;re trying to start a fire. Another technique is darting your eyes from point to point. I use this as a back up to the "hands-rubbing" technique. Just keep moving your eyes and looking at different things around you. The last technique is spinning. Don&#39;t spin like a child when he&#39;s playing. You need to make your spins quick like Michael Jackson&#39;s. I also jump when I spin and it seems to work better.

*Step 4* - *Continuing the Lucid Experience*: After a while your dream will completely fade out (after anywhere from 5-20 minutes). When you feel your dream starting to fade try to remember using some dream-fading prevention techniques. This will only buy you some time though. Eventually the dream will fade completely. Now sometimes the body will try and play tricks on you. 90% of the time you will have a False Awakening http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_awakening. These can be pretty life-like and if you&#39;re not focused you will easily lose lucidity (most likely for the rest of the dream). What you need to do is once you feel the dream start to fade, remind yourself that a False Awakening is most likely about to occur. If you do this you will have the False Awakening while lucid and you can just get up and continue having your dream. I&#39;ts probably a good idea to do an RC here as well. Sometimes your dream will fade and you will be in complete darkness. You will feel your eyes blinking as if you were awake but you will not be able to see anything, almost like being blind. Don&#39;t panic if this happens. In this situation you&#39;re actually still dreaming but your body is acting weird for some reason (haven&#39;t figured this part out yet). If you do get freaked out you can just wake yourself up. After a few seconds of darkness you will either have a False Awakening or your mind will drift off and you will lose lucidity (usually after you lose lucidity you begin dreaming again). I&#39;ve never just stayed in the darkness for long periods of time; I usually get bored and wake myself up. The darkness part doesn&#39;t happen every time either. It&#39;s usually False Awakening 90%, Darkness 10% so don&#39;t worry too much.

*Step 5* - *Stringing Lucids Together*: This is separate from a False Awakening. This is when you actually wake up from your dream. I have to give credit to the person who discovered this because it works really well. I&#39;ve been able to get as many as 8 straight lucids in a row doing this. What you need to do is always be aware when your dream is fading because there&#39;s a really good chance of continuing your dream. When your dream fades and your body wakes up, keep your eyes closed and your body completely still. If you do this right you&#39;ll be back to dreaming within 20 seconds. You should be able to do this every time you&#39;re about wake up and have many consecutive lucids. However, after you&#39;ve been asleep for a while this will not continue to work anymore and you will just be remaining still with your eyes closed, unable to get back to sleep. This is a sign that it&#39;s time to get up. (I&#39;ve recently discovered that this can also happen after only 1 lucid dream if the dream is long (like 15-20 minutes). If you&#39;re lying in bed with your eyes closed and body still for more than 5 minutes, and you haven&#39;t entered another dream, it&#39;s best to either change positions or get out of bed for a while and then go back to sleep. I haven&#39;t figured out this part yet.)


So anyway that&#39;s the Blue Method. I&#39;ve got a few more things to figure out before it becomes fool proof. If I discover anything new I&#39;ll go ahead and add to it. Feel free to add any suggestions yourself as well.


These are just some things to know

- *Awareness* is always more important than relaxation when trying to attain lucidity. Even if you&#39;re doing math problems in your head and there&#39;s a bird chirping outside your window you&#39;ll still fall asleep eventually, but if you&#39;re not *aware* when you fall asleep it&#39;s extremely hard to become so during the dream (at least if you don&#39;t do RC&#39;s).


- Unfortunately for me there are these birds outside my window that howl or something every morning at around the same time I get up. I&#39;ve found that using a normal cooling fan works to drown out the noise. If there&#39;s something that&#39;s distracting you while you sleep you can also try putting cottonballs in your ears. Or you can invest in some type of "white noise" machine, but they tend to be expensive


- Try finding a comfortable position that you can use every time. This will make it easier to fall asleep and will save you the time and energy of finding one each day.


- One advantage to waking up in a dream in your bed is that your surroundings tend to be a lot more clear. Since the area you&#39;re in is familiar to your mind it tends to be more realistic and is less distorted.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

This is similar to the DEILD by Klace but this one sounds a little easier to acomplish, tell you what Blueman18 since i&#39;m in the UK and its 12:10 at night i&#39;ll just try your technique tonight and tell results, though it probably won&#39;t be sucessful, its not the technique but most techniques i try i normally fail at, i&#39;ll give it a go though, one question though, i&#39;m rubbish at waking up in the morning, how can i wake up and not enter a high awareness state, i have to use my alarm clock, its the only way for me, nice guide though, i will definately try it

----------


## eppy

ill try this tonight, but when we get in SP should we let it turn into a dream by itself or should we try doing something else?

----------


## Elwood

At first i thought this was just some noob displaying a wild completely clueless of the wild tutorial. Well that shows how ignorant i was  :smiley:  I know know now your probably a lucid master or on the way&#33; Im going to try this method tonight and i bet its going to work&#33; Thanks and good luck for getting lucid.

----------


## decojones

This is the only way ive ever been able to become lucid, all the other techniques ive tried have failed miserably.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I&#39;m going to bed right now, i&#39;m going to start off attempting a WILD, then i&#39;ll see if i wake up after my first REM period and if so try a DEILD, then wake up after 5-6 hours of sleep and try this, its a big night but i feel in the mood for lucid dreaming, lol, wish me luck, my fourth lucid is within reach

----------


## Blueman18

> i&#39;ll give it a go though, one question though, i&#39;m rubbish at waking up in the morning, how can i wake up and not enter a high awareness state[/b]



If you wake up too aware then you should probably go to sleep later or set your alarm earlier

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> If you wake up too aware then you should probably go to sleep later or set your alarm earlier[/b]



ok dude, i&#39;ll just tell myself to wake, see what happens, i&#39;ll post results at the crack of dawn

----------


## Blueman18

> when we get in SP should we let it turn into a dream by itself or should we try doing something else?[/b]



Let the SP runs it course naturally. You will need to pay slight attention to the SP symptoms because when they go away it&#39;s usually a sign that you&#39;ve entered a dream.

----------


## Drk Pwnr

Pretty nice technique&#33; I see you&#39;re sticking to the basics of how to LD with the emphasis on relaxation and awareness; that&#39;s good. This may easily be one of the best techniques I&#39;ve seen.
Now to put it to the test  :smiley:

----------


## The Wig

I read the whole thing, and I&#39;m not sure how this differs in any way (except for a few minor things) from a WILD. It appears to just be a minor variation of it.

----------


## SKA

Actually this seems to me more as a somewhat modified version of WILD + WBTB. Maybe can you help us all by going into more detail as to HOW exactly you can stay aware while falling asleep?

You see alot of us, myself included, just find Counting breaths, bodyparts...etc such a boring ordeal that our Minds are easily distracted by thoughts that are more interresting than counting thus we are easily distracted: Cuz there hardily ain&#39;t nothing less interresting than counting.

I myself was more seeking a more interresting and inspiring way to stay aware that is much more fun, exciting, attention demanding so my atention actually wants to be there. Really bad in fact. If I could somehow figure out how to Motivate my Mind into Concentrating continuously than that would work much better. Counting has alwasy counted me right into the sandman&#39;s spell and landed me very deeply and unconsciously asleep.

----------


## Blueman18

> I read the whole thing, and I&#39;m not sure how this differs in any way (except for a few minor things) from a WILD. It appears to just be a minor variation of it.[/b]








> This is pretty much a combination of techniques, *but primarily based off the WILD or WBTB technique*[/b]



In the WILD technique you wake up and get out of bed

In the WILD technique you stay up for 30-90 minutes

In the WILD technique the body doesn&#39;t naturally wake up at the same time every morning

In the WILD technique there are no instructions on the best way to fall asleep and stay aware


There are dozens of different ways you can try to have a lucid dream. I&#39;ve tried almost all of them and I&#39;ve narrowed it down to what I think is the best way. I&#39;ve also included some information that a lot of people might not know.

The basis of this method *is* off the WILD technique, but that&#39;s just one part. It&#39;s not only attaining lucidity, but also how to make your lucid dreams longer and better. Attaining lucidity is not rocket science. All you have to do is be aware when your body engages in SP and begins to dream. It&#39;s as plain as that.

----------


## Blueman18

> HOW exactly you can stay aware while falling asleep?[/b]



Your "relaxation and awareness" technique should be a constant reminder to you





> You see alot of us, myself included, just find Counting breaths, bodyparts...etc such a boring ordeal that our Minds are easily distracted by thoughts that are more interresting than counting thus we are easily distracted: Cuz there hardily ain&#39;t nothing less interresting than counting.[/b]



I haven&#39;t been able to think of anything else that relaxes you and doesn&#39;t demand too much of your attention. If you&#39;re too distracted by the method your mind might not be able to rest, or it might drift off and you&#39;ll lose consciousness

Plus with this method you won&#39;t have to count long because you&#39;ll already be so tired you&#39;ll fall asleep within no time





> If I could somehow figure out how to Motivate my Mind into Concentrating continuously than that would work much better.[/b]



Try to memorize a part of a movie and go through it over and over in your head

----------


## Nutzilla

You&#39;re confusing WILD and WBTB.





> In the WILD technique you wake up and get out of bed[/b]



No, you don&#39;t, that&#39;s WBTB, for many people WILD is just easier to pull off with WBTB.





> In the WILD technique you stay up for 30-90 minutes[/b]



Again, no, that&#39;s WBTB, you don&#39;t even have to wake up during the night to WILD, you can do it when you first go to sleep in the evening, then you just have to stay aware for a long time before the first REM period.





> In the WILD technique the body doesn&#39;t naturally wake up at the same time every morning[/b]



True, that part of your technique has nothing to do with WILD.





> In the WILD technique there are no instructions on the best way to fall asleep and stay aware[/b]



Yeah, there are, they just don&#39;t work for everyone. :)

WBTB = Wake-Back-To-Bed = Waking up during the night to increase chance of lucidity in later dreams
WILD = Wake-Initiation of Lucid Dreams = Using various techniques to stay conscious while falling asleep

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I tried it last night, i remembered one big dream which was the longest yet, very strange, i&#39;m wondering whether they were chained together because i kept waking up during the night, When i tried to WILD at first i couldn&#39;t get to sleep, its almost impossible, then i tried this method this morning after waking up at about 9, i stayed in bed for about 15 mins, i talked to my mum, i then thought lucid thoughts an then began to count my breathing the way you said, what a surprise, i couldn&#39;t get to sleep, i didn&#39;t leave my bed, i didnt feel the slightest effect of SP, i then gave up on being aware because i was sat in bed for an hour trying to fall asleep whilst being aware, i jus thought "screw it" and i let my concious mind drift away, and i fell asleep and had a continuation of the big dream i had, can you suggest a method to fall asleep as well as being aware because no matter how tired i am, when i try to stay aware whilst entering the dream i cannot fall asleep, thanks for any help

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> Maybe can you help us all by going into more detail as to HOW exactly you can stay aware while falling asleep?[/b]



That&#39;s basically what WILD is, SKA.  I can personally vouch for this being possible. Continuous stream of consciousness through wake to sleep to dream.





> In the WILD technique you wake up and get out of bed
> 
> In the WILD technique you stay up for 30-90 minutes[/b]



Nope and nope.  That&#39;s WBTB, which isn&#39;t so much of a technique, as an enhancer component that can be used with either DILD, MILD or WILD to enhance results.  With WILD it&#39;s almost neccessary, but it;s not the WILD technique.





> In the WILD technique there are no instructions on the best way to fall asleep and stay aware[/b]



Yes, and that&#39;s for a VERY GOOD REASON.  WILD is a very touch-and-go, trial-and-error process.  A variation of WILD that works for one person may not work for another.  If you want to be a successful WILD-user, you have to pretty much figure out the right procedure for you.  The process includes so many possible factors, including:Amount of time you sleep before waking up to perform WBTBTime spent awake during WBTBWhether or not you do WILD during the night or during an afternoon napWhether or not you get/feel SPIf you DO feel SP, whether you ignore it, or focus on it, or try to induce itWhether you use a relaxation techniqueIf so, which one.Whether you experience hypnogogic imageryIf so, whether focussing on your HI helps or hinders the WILD attemptIf focussing on it does help, HOW you focus.Same again for hypnogogic sounds.Same again for spatial and gravitational hallucinations (I get a rising from my bed sensation, for instance)Whether you use any substance such as chocolate or caffeine or drink water or B6 or melatonin or calea before you go back to attempt your wild.If so, what quantities, how taken, and when taken.What sleeping position you use.Whether it helps to have blankets or not.Room temperature.An animal in the room, liek a cat, can help sometimes if it helps you calm and concentrate.Music playing?  Or quiet?  Earplugs?  Sleep mask?  Light?  Dark?  Dark with a nightlight?Does focussing on your breathing help or hinder?If help, how do you concentrate?Do you count and use visualisation?  Self-hypnosis?Look, honestly, I could go on and on.  The point is, that learning to induce WILDs is a very very complicated process.  Some find it much easier than others, this is true.  I myself am still learning.  Very slowly, but learning nonetheless.  But, it;s a very personalised process.



Blueman 18: What you&#39;ve described is a very lengthy and detailed guide for a WILD variation, or at least, for what works for YOU.  It is very helpful as a case study, but people reading it should beware that it just might not work for them.  For instance, I don&#39;t usually get noticeable HI or SP.  Neither are neccessary.

The exact reason why WILD guides are so vague, is exactly that - they need to be, to give people room to deviate and figure out what works for them.  The best wild guides, (one of which is BillyBob&#39;s WILD guide in the tutorials forum, in my opinion), are the ones which give general help but not specific "do this" etc.

----------


## Seeker

I&#39;m moving this to induction techniques.  Blueman, please head the effort to investigate this further, perform your clinical trials, and everyone decide if this is truly a new thing or if we need to modify existing tutorials.

----------


## iadr

Great technique Blueman, and a great write up.  It&#39;s easy to see that you did your homework before posting this method and have thoroughly tested it yourself.  Now the rest of the lucid dreaming community can help you perfect this method even further. 

You&#39;ve managed to take the best part of several different techniques and combine them into a one really good technique, at least for me.

I will be making several modifications while trying it myself, since I never sleep longer than 3 hours before being awakened by a dream, and am unable to stay in bed once I do wake up, as I always seem to need to get up and use the bathroom, but I have found that as long as I get back to bed in less than a couple of minutes though that I am still groggy enough to fall right back asleep, so that should make no difference.

I like your suggestions for staying aware also, and may experiment with them, although my favorite method of staying aware lately has been to just concentate on raising the energy all through my body while listening to a sound file I made using a text to speech reader which walks me through the process.

Thanks for going ahead and posting the technique even though you were still experimenting with it yourself.

I hope you get a lot of suggestions that help you with your technique.

And as for the negative comments that may come along, as no method works for everyone, just remember that sometimes even a negative comment can turn out to be a blessing in disguise if you keep an open mind.

----------


## ShYne123

Ehhh, i was about to be like 

"Duh, thats WILD and WBTB" But i didnt read it all the way, and due to other peoples comments in sounds pretty good.

Im just making a reply so i can find it later in "my posts" :-D gotta get to class, cant wait to read.

----------


## dodobird

> Amount of time you sleep before waking up to perform WBTBTime spent awake during WBTBWhether or not you do WILD during the night or during an afternoon napWhether or not you get/feel SPIf you DO feel SP, whether you ignore it, or focus on it, or try to induce itWhether you use a relaxation techniqueIf so, which one.Whether you experience hypnogogic imageryIf so, whether focussing on your HI helps or hinders the WILD attemptIf focussing on it does help, HOW you focus.Same again for hypnogogic sounds.Same again for spatial and gravitational hallucinations (I get a rising from my bed sensation, for instance)Whether you use any substance such as chocolate or caffeine or drink water or B6 or melatonin or calea before you go back to attempt your wild.If so, what quantities, how taken, and when taken.What sleeping position you use.Whether it helps to have blankets or not.Room temperature.An animal in the room, liek a cat, can help sometimes if it helps you calm and concentrate.Music playing?  Or quiet?  Earplugs?  Sleep mask?  Light?  Dark?  Dark with a nightlight?Does focussing on your breathing help or hinder?If help, how do you concentrate?Do you count and use visualisation?  Self-hypnosis?[/b]




Blue Meanie this list you wrote is very interesting. Maybe we can make an organized system of experiments with which you can test exactly which WILD system is best for you. Most people aren&#39;t organized and disciplined enough to conduct a long scientific-like series of trial and error experiments by themselves. For example most people would change more than one parameter at every test, and then they will not know for certain the effect of each parameter. So an organized test system could be very helpful.

----------


## ShYne123

So the Blue methood eh?

Seems promising, thanks alot for typing up the whole totorial for everyone.

Bravo, sounds awsome.      ::loveyou::

----------


## person-person

Hey, I agree with Dodo.

 Maybe someone should create a new topic called:   FIND YOUR WILD&#33;&#33;&#33;

And then, over a lengthy period, someone who is WILDer God, can tell all us nooby WILDers what to do.

Example,  lesson 1,  wake up at 4 hours and do this. 

               lesson 2,  try it at 6 hours.


Of course if you did ALL the variables, that would be very tedious and lengthy.  Just a thougth... online WILD class...

----------


## FreeOne

yeah this is just a variation of wild

----------


## ShYne123

Pretty much is but w/e

Lol i havnt tried it seriously yet becuase iv been on vacation, one problem i ran into while tryin this light heartedily was i had to piss lol, so i just got out of bed pee&#39;d and went back to sleep.

Im going to start trying this seriousily now, i think i need to set my alarm 4 hours into sleep, get up and pee.
Then 2 hours later wake and try this.

----------

